# 2003 Fuji Team Super Lite



## pingis (Jul 22, 2007)

I just picked up a used Fuji team SL for 650. It will be my first road bike. I was wondering if that's a good deal or not? I won it off ebay and the guy said there were less then 100 miles on it. I was just curious what everyone else thought. I'm pretty excited though nonetheless. Thanks for any input.


----------



## pingis (Jul 22, 2007)

sweet. since no one said anything, i'm just going to decide that I got a good deal and start riding. i'm sure i'll start upgrading stuff on it soon. anyone want to recommend some good wheels that aren't too expensive?


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the 2007 Fuji Team that I just purchased. I just put a new wheelset (Easton EA90 SLX) replacing the OEMs. It depends on what you consider expensive, it's all relative. What's your budget?

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## pingis (Jul 22, 2007)

600 bucks is the most i want to spend. thanks!


----------



## Azeke (Apr 2, 2008)

You can probably find some Eastons around that price, perhaps even lower if you look hard enough.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Great bike at a great price! Have fun with it.


----------

